# Solitaire won't play



## Twnkltz (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anyone know why the Solitaire game is now requiring internet access?


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Not sure what version of solitaire you're playing? Mine works fine (no internet access).

http://www.amazon.com/MobilityWare-Solitaire/dp/B0063IH60K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330392068&sr=8-1


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I use Mobility Solitaire and it only requires internet to deal a winning hand.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

Id just get a different version of the game, or just let it have the internet access that it requires


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Cyanide5000 said:


> or just let it have the internet access that it requires


The problem there is if you're playing at a time you haven't got access to a wifi network.


----------



## Twnkltz (Oct 15, 2011)

I have 1.0 version which is when I got the KF about 4 month ago and  now there is this problem.  This is all new for me. So I need to uninstall the old and add the new, Yes??


----------



## Twnkltz (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi Ann, I have been playing for 4 months without wifi.  During my off time at work or out and about there is no wifi access. 
Guess I will have to find a new version.  How frustrating of Amazon. Also has the AT &T problem w/appstore been resolved.
This is an app that I can not access at all? Thx, TT


----------



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

Hi, let me put on my computer information security officer hat and take a stab at this.  One reason software such as solitaire will often access the internet is to check for updates and bug fixes published by the creator of the software.  My advice is to install your security software to let you know when anyone access the internet at all and as a general rule I would not allow solitaire to access the internet at all, however once a month or so I would let it go check for updates and bug fixes.  Most of the time Android will perform that function for the software, however a lot of times the software will attempt to do that itself sometimes because the programmers of the software do not understand the operating system and what it can do for their software.  The only software that should be permanently allowed to access the internet is your web browser and email software and if you have dial up access the dialer will need internet access and the security software as well.  One piece of software that has no business accessing the internet at all is Microsoft communicator which is used for on-line chats communicator will frequently accessthe internet even if you are not talking to anyone.  Communicator should never be allowed on the internet unless you are currently using it to chat with someone.  Don't allow the software internet access unless you can think of a valid reason that the software needs to be out on the internet.


----------



## fastdogs (Jun 12, 2009)

this is still happening randomly with my apps. when I first got the fire, and got the apps, I had no problems. After a couple of months, now every day I get the message that I need internet before I can play the game. I have wifi at home, but when I'm trying to play I don't, so basically my apps are useless about half the time.  If I can get on the internet, then turn the wifi back off, the app will play. The problem is, it pretty much limits the use of my apps to when I'm home.  This is a new development, I used to be able to play any app any time, wifi or no.


----------

